# चिकित्सा > आयुर्वेदिक चिकित्सा >  लहसुन के स्वास्थ्य  लाभ

## garima

औषधीय गुणों से भरपूर लहसुन सिर्फ खाने में स्वाद ही नहीं बढ़ाता बल्कि 
आपके स्वास्थ्य के लिए भी अच्छा है ।
इसमें प्रोटीन,विटामिन,खन  िज लवण, फास्फोरस,आयरन, विटामिन ए, बी, और सी
भरपूर मात्रा में पाये जाते है।
लहसुन के सेवन से शारीर की रोग प्रतिरोधक छमता बढ़ती है।
साथ ही लहसुन में अलिसिन नामक एंटीबायोटिक भी पाया जाता है।जो बहुत से रोग होने से बचाता है।

----------


## garima

1
कैंसर को रोकें

लहसुन का नियमित सेवन करने से कैंसर होने का खतरा काफी कम रहता है। 'एनल्स आफ इंटरनल मेडिसिन' की रिपोर्ट के अनुसार, हर हफ्ते पांच कली लहसुन खाने से कैंसर का खतरा 30 से 40 फीसदी कम हो जाता है। लहसुन का एक गुण यह भी है कि यह आपकी रोग प्रतिरोधक क्षमता में इजाफा करता है।

 2
दिल के लिए अत्*यंत लाभकारी

उच्*च रक्*तचाप को दूर करने में भी लहसुन काफी फायदेमंद होता है। इसमें मौजूद एलिसिन नामक तत्*व उच्*च रक्तचाप को सामान्*य करने में मदद करते है। उच्*च रक्तचाप के मरीज अगर नियमित रूप से लहसुन का सेवन करते है तो इससे उनका रक्चाप नार्मल रहता है। 'जर्नल आफ न्यूट्रीशन' के अनुसार, रोजाना लहसुन के सेवन से कोलेस्ट्राल में 10 फीसदी की गिरावट आती है, जिससे हृदयरोगों की संभावना कम हो जाती है।

 3
ठंड से बचाएं

लहसुन की तासीर गर्म होने के कारण यह ठण्*ड को दूर करने का कुदरती उपाय है। कई शोध इस बात को साबित कर चुके हैं कि ठंड के दिनों में लहसुन के सेवन से सर्दी नहीं लगती। सर्दियों के मौसम में गाजर, अदरक और लहसुन का जूस बनाकर पीने से शरीर को एंटीबायोटिक्स मिलते हैं और ठंड कम लगती है। सर्दी-जुकाम में लहसुन रामबाण है, इसे दूध में उबालकर पिलाने से बच्चों में रोग प्रतिरोधक क्षमता बढ़ती है।

 4
दांत दर्द से राहत

लहसुन में एंटी बैक्*टीरियल तत्*व होते है जो दांत पर सीधा प्रभाव डालते है। लहसुन दांतों के दर्द से भी राहत दिलाने का काम करता है। लहसुन को लौंग के साथ पीसकर दांतों के दर्द वाले हिस्से पर लगाने से दर्द से तुरंत राहत मिलती है।

 5
डायबटीज में फायदेमंद

लहसुन डायबिटीज रोगियों के लिए भी फायदेमंद होता है। यह शरीर में शुगर के स्*तर को नियंत्रित कर इन्*सुलिन की मात्रा को बढ़ा देता है जिससे डायबटीज की बीमारी में राहत मिलती है।

 6
रक्*त संचार करें दुरूस्*त

लहसुन उन लोगों लिए भी बहुत फायदेमंद होता है जिनका खून गाढ़ा होता हैं। यह शरीर में रक्*त प्रवाह सुचारू बनाए रखता है। खून का पतला करता है जिससे आप कई संभावित रोगों से बचे रहते हैं।

 7
गर्भावस्था में फायदेमंद

गर्भावस्था के दौरान लहसुन का नियमित सेवन मां और शिशु, दोनों के स्वास्थ्य के लिए बेहद फायदेमंद होता है। गर्भवती महिलाओं को लहसुन का सेवन नियमित तौर पर करना चाहिए। यह गर्भ के भीतर शिशु के वजन को बढ़ाने में सहायक होता है।

 8
एलर्जी दूर करें

लहसुन में मौजूद एंटी इंफ्लामेटरी तत्*व एलर्जी को दूर करने में मदद करता है। अगर लहसुन का नियमित रूप से सेवन किया जाए तो शरीर में एलर्जी से होने वाले निशान और चकतों की समस्*या भी दूर हो जाती है।

9
प्रतिरोधी क्षमता बढ़ाएं

लहसुन के सेवन से शरीर में टी-सेल्स, फैगोसाइट्स, लिंफोसाइट्स आदि प्रतिरोधी तत्व बढ़ते हैं। इन सब के बढ़ने के कारण  शरीर की प्रतिरोधी क्षमता बढ़ जाती है। इससे किसी भी प्रकार के संक्रमण का प्रभाव शरीर को तुरंत नहीं होता।

 10
गठिया में फायदेमंद

गठिया और अन्*य जोड़ों के रोग में भी लहसुन का सेवन बहुत ही लाभदायक है। लहसुन को नियमित रूप से सेवन करने से जोड़ों के दर्द में आराम मिलता है। अगर आपको लहसुन चबाना पसंद नही है। तो ऐसे में आप सुबह उठने के बाद खाली पेट लहसुन की कली को कैपसूल की तरह भी खा सकते हैं।

----------


## donsplender

बहुत अच्छी जानकारी !

----------


## shayari

Bahut Hi Achi Jaankari Di Aapne Jaankar Acha Laga...
Aaj Se Garlic Khana Suru... :D

----------


## garima

धन्यवाद जी।
आपसभी को जानकारी मिली 
ये जान के मुझे अच्छा लगा 
हमेशा कुछ नया लाने की कोशिश रहेगी

----------


## pkpasi

मित्रों लहसुन की मात्रा कितनी खानी चाहिए यह भी जान लीजिए। सर्दियो मैं सुबह खाली पेट लहसुन की एक कच्ची कली खानी चाहिए और गर्मियों के दिनों में सिर्फ़ आधी खली खानी चाहिए। यदि इससे ज्यादा लहसुन क्यों प्रयोग किया जाता है तो शरीर में गर्मी बढ़ जाती है। जिसके कारण मुंह में छाले पड़ने लगते है।

----------

